# Dissepearing Ghost Shrimp



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

I have 5 neons 1 Dwarf Gourami 2 Cherry Barbs and some ghost shrimp.

Some of my ghost shrimp have been mysterously dissepearing. I have only 2 or 3 left now that are hiding in an artifical cave. I have found no dead shrimp so far. Could my Gourami be eating the shrimp? Since it seams like right after I swithced them from a 20 gallon to a 10 gallon they have been dissepearing. Any ideas?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

my gourami would eat ghost shrimp. or he would kill them and the other shrimp would eat the corpses


----------



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

All mine always jump out. Make sure you check the floor really good behind the tank. Thats were I always find mine.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Hmm... well just a few mins ago I observed my DwarfGourami stalking and then nibbeling on my ghost shrimp's anntene. Then he crawled into a space to small for the Dwarf Gourami to get into. I guess since I moved my Dwarf Gourami into a smaller tank it has been easier for him to hunt ghost shrimp. I have never saw dead ghost shrimp on the floor but I looked anyway, there were none. Any ideas to make it so my Ghost Shrimp will have a better chance of surviving?


----------



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

Add java moss or christmass moss. If mine dont jump they love to hide in it.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

MYGOBYRULES said:


> Add java moss or christmass moss. If mine dont jump they love to hide in it.


Depends on the type of gourami too, a bunch of different types like lots of vegetation in the tank. Which would also give your ghost shrimp good places to hide too.


----------

